# FM in Newsweek!



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

http://www.fmaware.org/fminfo/newsweekarticle.htm From Newsweek......-------- http://www.fmaware.org/index.html


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting! Is there anyway I can find that article in bigger print? Or should I just try to find the magazine? It looks like a great article!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes! Now maybe some people will finally believe that people that "claim" to have fibromyalgia are not just trying to get out of doing anymore work in life! Man, that workaholic and working beyond their pain threshold really hit home for me. That used to be me, but unfortunately I can't do this since developing fibro. The pain and lack of stamina makes me feel vulnerable and weak.Reading this in a non-medical magazine, I think, will be very helpful for fibro sufferers families. This way, they don't think you are just giving them a bunch of "propaganda" or something off a website! Maybe they will finally get what you have been trying to tell them.Thanks for posting about it starcatcher.Mrs. M., Do you have a PC? I have something that says "File" on my top tool bar. If I go over to the arrows beside it and click on them, there's a "drop-down" list. Then I go over to "View" and "Text Size" appears on the list. I go down to select it so it is highlighted and then another list pops out and I can select a larger print when I'm on a website where the print is too small.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Try this: http://www.msnbc.com/news/912034.asp


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Great article! Thanks for posting, and thanks to the rest of you for helping me be able to read it!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Thanx.... a good read.Evie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Starcatcher, good article.


----------

